# Desperation measures to reduce server load



## Makai Guy (Apr 17, 2006)

Please see the BBS Outages announcement (link still works although no longer displayed as a current announcement).

In a move to reduce server load as much as possible we are making the following changes immediately:

The dreaded *SERVER TOO BUSY* warning is being turned back on.  We're hoping this will let us limp along until more definitive solutions are found.  I'm setting it to a MUCH higher limit than was used before.

The *avatar system* is being turned off.   We don't know how much of a drag this is on the system.  If we get the loads back down to where our host can live with them, we'll see if we can't sneak this back in.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 19, 2006)

*Update on server status*

After the first interruption of service we agreed to upgrade to a much more expensive server package in order to get an assured higher amount of CPU time.  They are granting us the ability to use considerably more server time than is normally allowed such an account.

Communication is flying fast and furious between Bill Rogers (and his son Brian) and our server host.   I've dropped out of the communication because it was getting confusing with too many of us speaking for TUG, but I'm getting copied on everything.  The 'Rogers Boys' are holding our host's feet to the fire regarding promises made before we signed on with them.

 Everyone acknowledges the current situation is not tenable for anybody, including the host and the other clients on the same server with us.  They are "working on a solution for us" but are playing it pretty close to the vest as to just what that is and when it will be implemented.  My guess is they'll be moving us to a different shared server that has fewer clients on it.  If so, this MIGHT solve the problem, but then again it might not.

I'm continuing to contact other hosts regarding the possiblity of obtaining a dedicated server from them.  This is a server that would be running nothing but TUG.  Our current host has no dedicated servers available at the moment, so if the decision is to go dedicated in the near future, we'll have to go elsewhere.   If a dedicated server is what it takes, Bill will pay for it, no sweat.  But moving to a completely different host is a lot of work and only happens with further disruptions of service during the changeover, so we want to be sure we're exhausting all possibilities at our current server first.  Although there are some frayed nerves on both sides right now, their service and support when we were getting things set up initially was superb.

As there is anything concrete to report back, I'll keep you informed.  Watch this space.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us informed on what's going on.  Its appreciated.

Fern


----------



## Keitht (Apr 19, 2006)

If it's any help or consolation, another site I visit regularly has bitten the bullet and moved to the sort of dedicated server setup that Doug refers to above.  That site had also experienced slow access for users, but nothing like to the same extent TUG currently seems to be experiencing (I haven't seen any problems myself so far).
The end result for the other site is far better response times for users and greater freedom to do what they need to do when they need to do it.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update and your hard work.  Hopefully this whole thing will be behind us soon. 

Rick


----------



## Amy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you for the update.  I appreciate having an explanation as to why I kept getting those error and/or server busy messages.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2006)

Doug, from what I've seen, most BBS turn off the preview feature to reduce server load. I don't know the right name for it, but it's the popup you get when you hover over the subject line that displays the first line or so of the thread. I kind of like that feature, but if you need to reduce server load, you might try turning it off.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 24, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Doug, from what I've seen, most BBS turn off the preview feature to reduce server load. I don't know the right name for it, but it's the popup you get when you hover over the subject line that displays the first line or so of the thread. I kind of like that feature, but if you need to reduce server load, you might try turning it off.



Good suggestion.  Took me forever to find what they called this in the config options.  Just turned it off this morning.  (BTW - they called it "Thread Preview Text" and hid it in a rather non-intuitive place in the options.)


----------



## JimJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I understand the current need to turn off the thread preview text feature, but once the server usage problem is resolved I hope someone can remember to turn this feature back on as I miss it already.  It really saved much time as the post titles are often not too clear as to what the topic might really be about.


----------



## Amy (Apr 24, 2006)

JimJ said:
			
		

> I understand the current need to turn off the thread preview text feature, but once the server usage problem is resolved I hope someone can remember to turn this feature back on as I miss it already.


    Another request for the preview option if it could be turned back once the server load problem can be resolved without its deletion.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 24, 2006)

JimJ said:
			
		

> I understand the current need to turn off the thread preview text feature, but once the server usage problem is resolved I hope someone can remember to turn this feature back on as I miss it already.  It really saved much time as the post titles are often not too clear as to what the topic might really be about.



It's certainly nice to have, but I'm glad I won't be the person who has the job of switching it back on once the system has been stabilised.  If things are moving along nicely and then it falls over due to the feature being switched back on just remember who asked


----------



## Vodo (Apr 24, 2006)

I, too, am missing the preview feature immensely.  Does it actually cause that much of a drag on the server?  I would think that the continuous and needless opening of threads that people might not otherwise open if they could preview them would be more of a drag than the preview feature itself.  Lots of times, once I've previewed the thread, I find I have no interest in opening it and save myself the time and effort.

Cindy


----------



## Pat H (Apr 24, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> I, too, am missing the preview feature immensely.  Does it actually cause that much of a drag on the server?  I would think that the continuous and needless opening of threads that people might not otherwise open if they could preview them would be more of a drag that the preview feature itself.  Lots of times, once I've previewed the thread, I find I have no interest in opening it and save myself the time and effort.
> 
> Cindy


 
 Ditto. I miss the preview feature a lot.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 25, 2006)

I never realized how much I relied on the preview feature until it was gone


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

Although it's hard to tell with just one days data, looks like the CPU usage went UP with the preview off.   I'm guessing folks were loading more full threads that they might have skipped had they been able to check it out via preview.

So I've turned the preview feature back on.


----------



## debraxh (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


  :whoopie:


----------



## Pat H (Apr 25, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> :whoopie:



Double ditto from me too! :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Neesie (Apr 27, 2006)

Doug, Bill & Brian....thanks for all your hard work.  Much appreciated.


----------



## cluemeister (May 8, 2006)

At the risk of sounding callous, (I know people are working hard to resolve this issue), I find it frustrating to pay to belong to a website that gives me busy signals.  I don't have this problem with cruisecritic, tripadvisor, or many other free sites.  I understand TUG does not rely on advertising $, so I understand why they ask for money, and I'm happy to pay.

Could I suggest (if possible) that paying members are given a separate electronic entrance, and the busy server load message is given first to guests?

My 2¢


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2006)

cluemeister said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding callous, (I know people are working hard to resolve this issue), I find it frustrating to pay to belong to a website that gives me busy signals.  I don't have this problem with cruisecritic, tripadvisor, or many other free sites.  I understand TUG does not rely on advertising $, so I understand why they ask for money, and I'm happy to pay.
> 
> Could I suggest (if possible) that paying members are given a separate electronic entrance, and the busy server load message is given first to guests?
> 
> My 2¢



Not callous in the least...or at least it certainly wasnt taken that way.  All comments are welcome!

It is important to note that the BBS is free for all to use and hosted on completely separate equipment.  None of the member only sections of the tug2.com site are impacted by this issue or were unavailable at any time to my knowledge (please let me know if that is not the case for you!)

Rest assured that we will indeed move this board to its own dedicated server soon where we should never ever encounter this problem again.  As was mentioned before, we approached this current host with our size and resource requirements and were sold this plan on a shared server as more than adequate to meet our needs.  While of course pointing fingers does not fix the current problem, we will be sure not to make the same mistake again when we upgrade! 

I apologize for any and all of the interruptions in the availablility of the BBS and will do everything we can to improve each and every members experience with TUG as a whole.  

Brian Rogers


----------



## cluemeister (May 8, 2006)

Thank you for the thoughtful reply.  

In answer to your question, I have not received a busy signal in the premium section, only the BBS.  I was hoping there could be a separate login to the BBS that would ensure paying members got in.  It would be frustrating to think those that don't pay are getting into the BBS, while some TUG members are having to wait.  

Looking on the bright side, it's good to be so popular that the BBS is overcrowded.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 1, 2006)

There is a light at the end of the tunnel.

We've been doing a lot of shopping for dedicated servers, researching literally hundreds of suppliers, reading reviews, talking to server sales forces, etc, for something like six weeks now. We don't want to get blindsided with a system that promises the moon but doesn't deliver like last time.

We have settled on LiquidWeb as the host for our dedicated server. Their reputation is excellent, and perhaps most importanly, the reported experience of others hosting vBulletin boards has been universally positive.

Bill signed us up right after Memorial Day, and it's now ready for us to start setting up. We've always had shared servers with all the basic utilities pre-installed and ready to go before, so there will be a bit of a learning curve. But I'm hoping we'll be able to get it set up and working soon, and be ready to switch over to it in a few weeks.


----------



## Dori (Jun 1, 2006)

Doug, many thanks to you, Bill and Brian for all your hard work.  We all appreciate the hours you put in for our entertainment.

Dori


----------



## Debbie0329 (Jun 2, 2006)

This is an excellent website - many thanks to you all who make it work!!

Deb


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you !  Thank you!  This is the number one web site on timeshare and timeshare issus's.  I understand there are some individual timeshare company's praying that you cannot fix the server problem.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Thank you !  Thank you!  This is the number one web site on timeshare and timeshare issus's.  I understand there are some individual timeshare company's praying that you cannot fix the server problem.




Well we cant make everyone happy now can we?   

But we certainly will do everything we can to make sure TUG Members stay happy!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have you moved to the new server?  It is super fast now and I like it.  Thank you.  This is great.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 3, 2006)

iconnections said:
			
		

> Have you moved to the new server?  It is super fast now and I like it.  Thank you.  This is great.




Nope.  The move is still several weeks off, and will be accomplished with much advanced notice and ballyhoo.

Guess the OTHER users of our present server have settled down for a while.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 3, 2006)

I had an unable to connect message today.... 

I have been away all week and wanted to read messages...kind of annoying to not be able to connect.

But thanks for keeping us in touch and your continued hard work to resolve the issue.


----------



## Blues (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hate to complain, really I do...*

...but I've been trying to log onto the BBS for 2 days now, and this is the first time I've been let in.  I went straight to this topic.

A big, big thank you to Doug and all the rest of you who are working on this problem.  But I want to let you know it's getting past desperation time.  I can hardly log in any more, and I'm having to find other things to do in the internet 

Doug, let me know if there's anything I can do to help.  I know the fundamentals of Linux OK, though I've never set up an Apache server (I'm assuming you're gonna use Linux/Apache for your server.  I believe it's higher performance than a Windows solution).


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 4, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Nope. The move is still several weeks off, and will be accomplished with much advanced notice and ballyhoo.
> 
> Guess the OTHER users of our present server have settled down for a while.


 
Yes, I noticed as I got this message again today and was quite surprised because the web site worked so well and fast.


TUG BBS Message_Our server host has placed severe limits on our server load. The bbs cannot accomodate your request because the server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._

_Please accept our apologies for this inconvenience. We are actively working to try to get this problem resolved so that you won't receive these messages in the future._

​Let's hope it is not much longer.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 5, 2006)

I just submitted a post and received a message back to the effect that the server was unavailable due to maintenance or loading problems.
Attempted to repeat the post but was told I had to wait 60 seconds as is normal.  When I finally attempted to post the system advised me it was a duplicate post.
One very confused, and confusing, system at present.


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 8, 2006)

I have seen websites set up such that when the server starts to get overloaded, guest and unregistered users are given the overloaded server message and only paying members can continue to use the site.  I don't know how difficult this would be to implement, but it seems like it would be worth considering.  It seems reasonable to give paying, registered TUG members priority over others.  I would probably make exceptions for the handful of guest members who make significant contributions.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> posted 6-3-2006
> 
> Nope.  The move is still several weeks off, and will be accomplished with much advanced notice and ballyhoo.
> 
> Guess the OTHER users of our present server have settled down for a while.



Any update Doug?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> Any update Doug?



It's been slow going getting the new server up and running, but we're making progress.  Don't worry, we'll let you know when something's afoot.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2006)

No problems the last three (3) days.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2006)

Question is the new search engine that will be introduce in the future for Travel Search causing this problem?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 23, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Question is the new search engine that will be introduce in the future for Travel Search causing this problem?



Sorry, I don't understand what you are asking.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 23, 2006)

If your question was in regards to the kayak.com search engine....then the answer is no.

The member only sections of the site as well as the tug2 homepage (and everything else but the bbs for that matter) run on completely different servers that are separate from the BBS one here we are having problems with.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2006)

That is my question.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 19, 2006)

For a week now when I try to log on 9 times out of ten I get the server is overloaded message. Is there some way to fix this?


----------



## Jim C (Jul 19, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> For a week now when I try to log on 9 times out of ten I get the server is overloaded message. Is there some way to fix this?



How about reading the previous 40 posts????


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 20, 2006)

I read the intire thread. I reread it. I still don't get it. Now for the tecnologically challenged (me) please explain: Will it give me a better chance to conect if I remember to log in as a TUG member? Do you have a plan to fix the problem or will this just happen off and on during hours of peak ussage?  Is this a peak perioud for TUG BBS use because it is Summer vacation and everyone is online making plans? Has BBS usage gone up recently? Could you please spell this out in simple terms?


----------



## Keitht (Jul 20, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> I read the intire thread. I reread it. I still don't get it. Now for the tecnologically challenged (me) please explain: Will it give me a better chance to conect if I remember to log in as a TUG member? Do you have a plan to fix the problem or will this just happen off and on during hours of peak ussage?  Is this a peak perioud for TUG BBS use because it is Summer vacation and everyone is online making plans? Has BBS usage gone up recently? Could you please spell this out in simple terms?



Being a member or not will not make any difference to your success rate at accessing this part of the TUG system i.e. the TUG BBS.  The BBS is hosted on a shared server which is not owned by TUG.  As the loading of the server depends on who is accessing the other services (non TUG) on the server, it is not possible to predict with any accuracy when load will be highest.  For example I have experienced problems at 8am UK time i.e. between midnight and 3am US time.  That is unlikely to be peak user access time, but might well be the time the server owners to maintenance work etc.
The 'plan to fix this' is by moving to a server that only has the TUG system on it.  Work on that move is going on in the background, but from what I have read no final date for the move is available yet.
Hope that helps clarify things for you.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 20, 2006)

It has really been very hard to log in to TUG so many times lately or get a new page once you are there. This also happens often during the middle of the night. They must be sharing their server with a European web site too that is very popular. I have lost several private messages and posts because of this so know better now to save a copy of everything before hitting the send button.  

Why can't TUG have a professional do this move for them as it would take this person not very long so it shouldn't be too expensive.  Don't we have enough members here to pay for this move and get it over with? I find this all very unprofessional and we can't blame our volunteers for this because they may not know how to do this and they don't have the time to figure it all out. Often, the company who sells you the server has tech support but you still have to figure it out by trial and error and that takes a lot of time which is obviously happening here. I may not be very popular saying this but it is starting to get unpleasant to visit TUG and I would no longer if it weren't for the Marriott thread.

I am told that a Mac server is a breeze to start up and you are running.  It seems to be a lot simpler to do than with a PC.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2006)

iconnections said:
			
		

> It has really been very hard to log in to TUG so many times lately or get a new page once you are there. This also happens often during the middle of the night. They must be sharing their server with a European web site too that is very popular. I have lost several private messages and posts because of this so know better now to save a copy of everything before hitting the send button.
> 
> Why can't TUG have a professional do this move for them as it would take this person not very long so it shouldn't be too expensive.  Don't we have enough members here to pay for this move and get it over with? I find this all very unprofessional and we can't blame our volunteers for this because they may not know how to do this and they don't have the time to figure it all out. Often, the company who sells you the server has tech support but you still have to figure it out by trial and error and that takes a lot of time which is obviously happening here. I may not be very popular saying this but it is starting to get unpleasant to visit TUG and I would no longer if it weren't for the Marriott thread.




This was explained in the other thread

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27680





> I am told that a Mac server is a breeze to start up and you are running.  It seems to be a lot simpler to do than with a PC.




This site, nor any other mainstream bulletin board run on a MAC..or a PC for that matter.  It runs on Linux.


----------



## Judy (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a different problem with the server-overload error.  I get logged in automatically even when I can't access the boards.  If I follow the instructions and come back later, I find that I've been logged out and logged in again, resulting in the bold type and "view first unread" buttons that I depend upon disappearing.  Could this be somehow fixed while we're waiting for a more permanent solution?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 20, 2006)

We are going through the steps as we speak to test the new server hosting the BBS in preparation to move it as soon as physically possible and ensure we can turn on all the little doodads and features that we implemented this new version of VBB for in the first place and never look back on these problems ever again!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 20, 2006)

Good Luck on your improvements.  Thumbs Up !!!


----------



## mamiecarter (Jul 20, 2006)

Think of it this way: TUG would not get all these complaints about not being able to log in if the BBS wasn't so much appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2006)

mamiecarter said:
			
		

> Think of it this way: TUG would not get all these complaints about not being able to log in if the BBS wasn't so much appreciated.



Certainly have a point there!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 21, 2006)

*Progress report*

Our testing on the new server is going well.

We had a major stumbling block in getting the mysql database installed and operational.  This delayed things quite a bit due to my lack of knowledge in this area, but TUGger Scott Page provided invaluable help and got that going for us a few days ago.

We had problems getting the test bbs on the new server to send email (reported in this post).  That has been solved, and the test board is able to send its emails now.  This is needed for the registration process, notifications of private messages / subscribed threads, emailing other board users, etc.

Ran into a problem with the lack of an image processing library on our installation. Had to have our php recompiled with the appropriate module. This is needed for the verification image shown when registering for the board (keeps 'bots from automatic registration on the board - takes a human to transpose the graphic image shown on-screen to a text input for the form). 

We now have our customizations for differentiation between TUG Members and Guests working on the new server.

There are lots of things that need to be tested and verified before we can switch over, but things seem to be going fairly smoothly, now that the mysql logjam has been broken.

If I just didn't have a personal life that keeps getting in the way ...


----------



## SherryS (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Progress report*

I, for one, APPRECIATE all your (volunteer) work!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Ready to make the switch*

The last of the things that needed to be set up before we can switch over to the new server was taken care of this evening.

So, we'll be starting the process tomorrow (Monday July 24) morning, starting with taking the active board down long enough to make a backup copy of the data base for installing on the new server.

When this is finished, this board will be brought back up in read-only mode.  You will be able to read everything that's on the board, but you won't be able to post or edit messages, enter changes in your profiles, or register as new users.  This is so there are no changes made that won't be in the database copy going on the new server.

We hope to have the new server up and running, and have the tugbbs.com domain transferred to the new server, by late morning.   It may take a little while for this domain change to propagate to your internet service.  When it does, you'll be able to reach the bbs on to the new server without you having to make any changes at your end.   The change will be completely transparent, and all messages and user profiles will transfer over.  The last time we changed servers, most everybody had the change within 24 hours - some in much much less.


----------



## swift (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Ready to make the switch*



			
				Makai Guy said:
			
		

> The last of the things that needed to be set up before we can switch over to the new server was taken care of this evening.
> 
> So, we'll be starting the process tomorrow (Monday July 24) morning, starting with taking the active board down long enough to make a backup copy of the data base for installing on the new server.
> 
> ...










Good Luck !! I pray everything goes smoothly. Thank you for all of your efforts and putting up with our grumbling.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

If you're reading this, you are accessing the bbs on our new, dedicated server.  Please see this separate thread regarding this installation:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28844

I see no reason to keep this thread open now that we are no longer using the DreamHost server in question, so I'm closing it.


----------

